# Help!  3 volunteers needed!



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2002)

Hey everyone,

If anyone has a spare couple of hours, I could really use your help.  I've now moved about 20% of the old site over to the new, but it's taking a long time.

It would be a great help if I could get three people to volunteer to help with a couple of the simple but time-consuming jobs so that I can get on with the complicated stuff.  If anyone has the time to help, it'll get you a free Community Supporter account or a free book from my online shop worth up to $15 (your choice).

The three things that need doing are just data entry work:

1) The old links page (http://www.d20reviews.com/dndlinks.htm) needs to be entered into the new links system (http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news/modules.php?op=modload&name=Web_Links&file=index).  I've made a good start, but there are still a lot to do.

2) The old elctronic aids downloads page (http://www.enworld.org/3eelectronic.htm) needs to be entered into the new downloads system (http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...e=Downloads&file=index&req=viewdownload&cid=3).  Again, I've made a start.

3) The Free Adventure Guide (http://www.d20reviews.com/adventure_guide.html) also needs to be added to the new page (http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...name=Web_Links&file=index&req=viewlink&cid=12).  That hasn't even been started yet.

I'd estimate at each being a couple of hours work (and fairly tedious work at that).  Any volunteers would be greatfully appreciated! 

Thanks, chaps.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2002)

OK, Liquide has volunteered to do the Electronic Aids page later today in exchange for a book.


----------



## Liquide (Oct 3, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *OK, Liquide has volunteered to do the Electronic Aids page later today in exchange for a book.  *




Yeah, evil bloodsucking vampire as I am I'll work for books 
Nice sig BTW


----------



## Cheiromancer (Oct 3, 2002)

I'd be happy to volunteer!  What can I do?


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 3, 2002)

Morrus - I'll email you, but I'd be happy to work on the free adventures page.


----------



## Doc Ezra (Oct 3, 2002)

*Blast!*

Was here to volunteer, and couldn't get my ID registered fast enough, so now I've been beaten to the punch.

Well Morrus, if there's anything I can do, let me know.


----------



## Cheiromancer (Oct 3, 2002)

Looks like I get to do the old links!

How/when do I start?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2002)

Cool - thanks guys!

Don't start quite yet - I'll drop each of you an email with some login details which will allow you to do it without each and every one needing to be approved by me.

Let me know whether you want the CS account or the book, and if the latter, pick one from my shop and let me know which.

So, to recap, we have:

Liquide - downloads
Eridanis - adventure guide
Cheiromancer - links

Doc Ezra - actually, there was one other thing that occured tome after I'd posted this thread.  I created a new categry for non-RPG websites which are neverthless useful to gamers (http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...name=Web_Links&file=index&req=viewlink&cid=26).  Basically, I've been grabbing these from this thread: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21656 .  I got as far as #55 (dreamthief's post) .  If you'd like to carry on, that'd be great!


----------



## Wolfspirit (Oct 3, 2002)

Heh, if you've got anything else you need help with, let me know


----------



## Zappo (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Blast!*



			
				Doc Ezra said:
			
		

> *Was here to volunteer, and couldn't get my ID registered fast enough, so now I've been beaten to the punch.
> 
> Well Morrus, if there's anything I can do, let me know. *



Hey, at least you got to de-lurk!


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2002)

Ooh - yes, there is another thing!  The 72 mini-encounters (http://www.d20reviews.com/enccontest.htm) from the contest earlier this year need to be moved to the new downlaods system on this page: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...=Downloads&file=index&req=viewsdownload&sid=3 and the 26 entries for the Legendary Class contest (http://www.d20reviews.com/resource.htm -- scroll down a bit) need to go here: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/news...=Downloads&file=index&req=viewsdownload&sid=1).

These are a little more difficult to do, as whoever does them needs to actually download them and upload them on the new system one at a time.  Not the most thrilling of tasks, admittedly.


----------



## Latency (Oct 3, 2002)

Let me know if you still need help I will have some free time tonight.

Marc


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2002)

Latency said:
			
		

> *Let me know if you still need help I will have some free time tonight.
> 
> Marc *




Absolutely!  Still haven't got bites for the Non-RPG links and the competition entries.  Do you have a preference?


----------



## Latency (Oct 3, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Absolutely!  Still haven't got bites for the Non-RPG links and the competition entries.  Do you have a preference? *




I will take Competition Entries.   

Will You be emailing out details today ?  The reason I ask is I use a work email and will only recieve them until 5:30 Local Time.


----------



## tarchon (Oct 3, 2002)

I could do something if there's still something needing to be done.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2002)

Latency said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I will take Competition Entries.
> 
> Will You be emailing out details today ?  The reason I ask is I use a work email and will only recieve them until 5:30 Local Time. *




That's great - thanks!

Actually, there's no shortcut for downloads like there is for links.  It's just a question of doing it manually one file at a time - download from old site, upload to new site.  A pain, I know.

What you need to do is got to the new site, and go to the downloads page; from there click on "add download".  Fill in the details and upload it from your computer.  You may need to glance at each file to get the details.

Unfortunately, with this one I have to approve each one.   But if you just queue them up, I can whip through and hit "OK" 70-odd times.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2002)

tarchon said:
			
		

> *I could do something if there's still something needing to be done. *




Cool - I'm still hoping for someone to do the Non-RPG links - if you'd be willing to handle that, I'd be most grateful!


----------



## Liquide (Oct 3, 2002)

Russ something has come up up if possible can you get in touch with me right away, concerning the electronic aids stuff.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2002)

OK, Liquide can't do the electronic aids downloads, so if anyone else can do it that'd be great.


----------



## Latency (Oct 3, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's great - thanks!
> 
> ...




Do you want me to add descriptions for the 72 Mini Encounters ? Or just the Title?


----------



## The It's Man (Oct 3, 2002)

Sure, I want to help.

I noticed that not all the products have a description on the old site - does that mean I've got to test all of them to see what they do or just enter them without a description?

I hope it's the second option, else it will take a long, long time...


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2002)

Latency said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Do you want me to add descriptions for the 72 Mini Encounters ? Or just the Title? *




The system insists that the description field have something in it, but it doesn't have to be much.  I'm a fan of the one or two sentences max approach.  Something very, very basic, such as "Some goblins guard a bridge and the heroes have to negotiate their way past." or "A wizard goes mad and turns the city guard into frogs."


----------



## Morrus (Oct 3, 2002)

The It's Man said:
			
		

> *Sure, I want to help.
> 
> I noticed that not all the products have a description on the old site - does that mean I've got to test all of them to see what they do or just enter them without a description?
> 
> I hope it's the second option, else it will take a long, long time... *




For the electronic aids, you mean?  Goodness, no - I wouldn't expect you to run every one!  And unless you have several computers, operating systems, palm computers etc., you wouldn't be able to!

The description field does insist on an entry, but my suggestion would be just using it to say what platforms it works on - e.g. "For Windows nad Macintosh" or "For Linux" or whatever.  If there's some descriptive text on the old page, of course, you can just paste that in.

Thanks, It's!


----------



## tarchon (Oct 4, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cool - I'm still hoping for someone to do the Non-RPG links - if you'd be willing to handle that, I'd be most grateful!  *




Sure; that would be Tangential Sites Useful to Gamers?  Where are the old links?


----------



## tarchon (Oct 4, 2002)

I guess those 5 last guys under "Miscellaneous Links" on the old one... that won't take long.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 4, 2002)

tarchon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sure; that would be Tangential Sites Useful to Gamers?  Where are the old links? *




http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21656

I got as far as #55 (dreamthief's post) . 

I'm sending you an email now with some login details so you can bypass the "approval" stage.


----------



## The It's Man (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi Morrus, 

My additions aren't showing up yet (I don't mind, I've made a print out of the old site and use the old-fashioned way to note that I uploaded a file so i won't screw up).

I may have done the Bard Spell Spreadsheet by Bob Fitch wrong (I forgot I had to download it first myself instead of giving the url of the file on the old server), and when I did that, I got the message that it already existed..

The "Character Generator" by Andre Jamke doesn't exist on the old server, it's the same file as "Character Generator" by Magnus Lund (the files had the same link).

Am I right to assume the _Program Name_ and the _file name_ has to be unique, or is it just the _Program Name_?


----------



## Dragongirl (Oct 4, 2002)

Bah, see what happens when I don't feel well and get on late ....pout....


----------



## Morrus (Oct 4, 2002)

> Am I right to assume the Program Name and the file name has to be unique, or is it just the Program Name?




The program name doesn't need to be unique - but the file name does.  Otherwise you'll have two entries for the same download.



> I may have done the Bard Spell Spreadsheet by Bob Fitch wrong (I forgot I had to download it first myself instead of giving the url of the file on the old server), and when I did that, I got the message that it already existed..




Actually, that might be because I think I had done that one previously.  It rings a bell for some reason.

I probably should have mentioned - I did the "Recently Added" list near the top; you'll find that those items are duplicated below because when I got a new item, I used to add it to the appropriate list below and also to the list of recent additions/updates.

Another thing I forgot - many of the files are on more than one list (lots of them work on Windows _and_ Macs, for example).  So the number of files is a lot less than it looks, but it's best to check each list each time so you know whether to say "For Windows", "For Macs" or "For Windows and Macs."


----------



## The It's Man (Oct 4, 2002)

Okay, another question - some windows and macinthosh programs for instance are the same files. I (/me hits his own head with a trout) forgot to make a cross-reference. Can I edit the description of the files myself or should I send you a list with the already uploaded file names who got the not complete description?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 4, 2002)

The It's Man said:
			
		

> *Okay, another question - some windows and macinthosh programs for instance are the same files. I (/me hits his own head with a trout) forgot to make a cross-reference. Can I edit the description of the files myself or should I send you a list with the already uploaded file names who got the not complete description? *




Umm.. err... email coming your way!


----------



## Hatchling Dragon (Oct 4, 2002)

I don't know if I'd have any time before Friday, after 2:30'ish PM CST, but if you've still got stuff needing doing at that point just let me know.

Wish I'd seen this thread earlier, might have done something constructive with my night   Let me know if you have anything left that needs doing after about 2:30pm CST Friday (after work).  I type reasonably fast, know at least the basics about computer manipulation, and have a Cable connection via network.

Hatchling Dragon

PS: Any chance of making the message board log-ins work as your Enworld.org log-in?


----------



## dead_radish (Oct 4, 2002)

Iff'n volunteers are still needed, I'm available all day during the week (losing your job sucks.   )

Just me an email if needed.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey, Latency!  I'm hopnig you see this very soon!

There are a couple of problems with the ones you're entering:

1) You're putting them in the wrong place.  There's a folder specifically for each competition - so the mini-encounter entries need to go in the "Fiery Dragon Mini Encounter Contest" folder.

2) Under "Program Name" you need to put the name of the item, not its filename.  For example, you need to put "The Barking Frog Inn" rather than "Barking.doc".  

Hopefully you'll see this before you get all 72 done!


----------



## Latency (Oct 4, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Hey, Latency!  I'm hopnig you see this very soon!
> 
> There are a couple of problems with the ones you're entering:
> 
> ...




Sorry  

Do you need me to redo the ones I have uploaded ? 

Let me know.

Marc


----------



## Latency (Oct 4, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *Hey, Latency!  I'm hopnig you see this very soon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Morrus 

I get the Following errror when I put them where you requested.

Warning: copy("modules/Downloads/store_folder/Competition_Entries/Fiery_Dragon_Productions'_Mini-Encounter_Contest/dnd-encounter.doc") - No such file or directory in /http/forums/news/modules/Downloads/dl-adddownload.php on line 342

Let me know.

Marc


----------



## Morrus (Oct 4, 2002)

> Do you need me to redo the ones I have uploaded ?




Nah, there are only 20 or so there.  I'll edit those ones as appropriate.  Just thought I'd better catch you before there were 72 to edit! 



> I get the Following errror when I put them where you requested.




My fault - should be fixed now.


----------



## Latency (Oct 4, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Looks good.

The one I just uploaded, is that the format you want ? 

Let me know and I will keep doing it that way.

Marc


----------



## Morrus (Oct 4, 2002)

Hey tarchon!

Hopefully you'll see this too! 

You have my login details so that you can add the links directly via the admin panel.  At the moment, they're all queing up for verification, which means (I think - not sure) you're just adding them as any user would submit a link.

No big deal - you can still validate them yourself if you go to the web links section of the admin panel (that's also where you need to be adding the links).


----------



## The It's Man (Oct 4, 2002)

I think I've got them all, I'll be double-checking tomorrow (later this day actually).

That is to say, I didn't do anything with the links on the old page, only the _Download section_, but I assume that was the purpose.

If not - when I'm awake again I wouldn't mind helping out again.


----------



## The It's Man (Oct 4, 2002)

Oh and when I accidently forgot to choose Electronic Aids (and almost made a download for Asgard) I got an error too. So I guess that needs fixing too.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 4, 2002)

The It's Man said:
			
		

> *Oh and when I accidently forgot to choose Electronic Aids (and almost made a download for Asgard) I got an error too. So I guess that needs fixing too. *




No, that's deliberate.  The Asgard folder is non-uploadable, so as to stop people uploading stuff into it.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 4, 2002)

OK, I've approved all of the downloads and links that were waiting.  I'm off to bed now (4.30am!), and I'll do any more that are waiting in the morning.  Afternoon.  Whenever.


----------



## Latency (Oct 4, 2002)

The uploads Slowed to a halt Last night So I will finish up Friday after work.

- Marc


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 4, 2002)

i wish ti help, but i am a computer simpleton (tarchon will back me up here) are there any envelopes that need stuffing? tent stakes need driven? something non-tech?

 i will be at "work" and away from my email all day, so pm me if i can be of use.


----------



## Doc Ezra (Oct 4, 2002)

*sorry*

Morrus,
After having seen you get the three you needed, I wasn't on the boards overnight (US Central time), so I didn't see you request further aid.  Just let it be known that if you need a hand, feel free to e-mail me (I'm assuming you can get my e-mail from my board profile, being the moderator and all, if not...let me know and I'll send it to you for your records).

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 4, 2002)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *i wish ti help, but i am a computer simpleton (tarchon will back me up here) are there any envelopes that need stuffing? tent stakes need driven? something non-tech?*




Sure - why don't you fetch me a bagel and some juice while I keep working on the free adventures.


----------



## Latency (Oct 4, 2002)

Morrus 

On the upload page their is a list of file types that can be uploaded and .ZIP is not on the list.  What do you want me to do with the entries that were ziped ?  Upload the files in the Zip one by one or can it be uploaded as a Zip File.

Thanks 

Marc


----------



## The It's Man (Oct 4, 2002)

Double checked them, made some additions and changes.

I've added the _Bard Spell Sheet_ under another name than 'Bards.zip' because I couldn't upload it yesterday and it wasn't on the downloads page. 

Glad I could help - even though it was a bit boring  - but at least I've got a couple of MB's sitting with programs on my hard-drive I hope to find a good use for .


----------



## Morrus (Oct 4, 2002)

Latency said:
			
		

> *Morrus
> 
> On the upload page their is a list of file types that can be uploaded and .ZIP is not on the list.  What do you want me to do with the entries that were ziped ?  Upload the files in the Zip one by one or can it be uploaded as a Zip File.
> *




That's odd.  I've uploaded several zip files, and all of the electronic aids that It's Man uploaded were zipped.  Give it a try - I think you'll find that it accepts them just fine.


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 4, 2002)

Eridanis said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Sure - why don't you fetch me a bagel and some juice while I keep working on the free adventures.  *




 i was all willing, till i saw the wisconsin part


----------



## Latency (Oct 4, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> That's odd.  I've uploaded several zip files, and all of the electronic aids that It's Man uploaded were zipped.  Give it a try - I think you'll find that it accepts them just fine. *




I didn't try to upload as I did not see the file type on the list.  Now that I know they will upload fine I will take care of them tonight.

Marc


----------



## The It's Man (Oct 4, 2002)

Latency said:
			
		

> *Morrus
> 
> On the upload page their is a list of file types that can be uploaded and .ZIP is not on the list.  What do you want me to do with the entries that were ziped ?  Upload the files in the Zip one by one or can it be uploaded as a Zip File.
> 
> ...




Actually, it's a list of file-types you _can't_ upload:



> You are not authorised to use any of the following filetypes for uploading:
> .php  .php3  .php4  .phtml  .pl  .com  .bat  .exe


----------



## Latency (Oct 4, 2002)

The It's Man said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Actually, it's a list of file-types you can't upload:
> 
> *




I was just testing everyone  good work everyone in passing, and now with the test concluded I will get back to work on uploading all the ZIP files...

I thought we sent someone out for bagels  ?  

Thanks 

Marc


----------



## The It's Man (Oct 5, 2002)

I could have used some bagels too yesterday, took me from 1 am or so to 4:30 am - have fun


----------



## Latency (Oct 5, 2002)

Last night I started around 10pm and went till about 1am then the connection slowed to the point that I couldn't upload any longer.  So I wil finish up starting right now.



Done with the mini Contest entries....

Marc 


Edited instead of starting a new post


----------



## The It's Man (Oct 6, 2002)

w00t!!!!! We made it to the newspage 

So Morrus any more work left to get this place in tip-top shape?


----------



## Eridanis (Oct 6, 2002)

Thanks for the front-page thanks, Morrus! I know I have several more hours of work to do on the adventures tomorrow. Not only did I have no idea how many there were available, but most of my time has been taken up with finding exact links...

It's been fun, though. I'm finding lots of intersting things. I'll email you tomorrow afternoon with my final progress.


----------

